# Examples of passage/section marked "senza accelerando" or words of similar effect?



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

*Examples of passage/section marked "senza accelerando" or words of similar effect?*

I vaguely remember there are several piano pieces containing passages or sections marked _senza accelerando_, or _crescendo senza accelerando_, or something along these lines. I don't remember specifically what the pieces are.

Please help name such pieces.
(It doesn't matter whether the marking is composer's or editor's, in Italian or French or German)
(Especially piano pieces)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Franz Liszt, Réminiscences de Don Juan, mm. 297-99 ben misurato,_ senza accelerando_ dramático

Berlioz Harold in Italy toward the end.


----------



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

Awesome. Appreciated.
Could you help name some opposite examples, i.e., senza rallentando/ritardando/etc.?
The only specific example I remember is senza rall. at the last bar of Blumenfeld's Etude for the Left Hand.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

You find the marking 'senza rallentando' at measure 96 of Carlos Chavez's delightful 'Etude: Homage to Chopin'.






Before the recapitulation at measure 33 of Vincent Persichett's sadly sweet 'Soft is the Collied Night' double fermatas are preceded by a 'senza ritardando'.


----------

